# Money in scorpion venom banks?



## Ratfinger (Aug 26, 2006)

Are people able to actually able to make money selling venom of certain scorpion species? Out of curiosity...


----------



## Deolok (Aug 26, 2006)

Ah yes, they can use a certain amount (usually a good qaunitiy) to create anti-venoms. Don't know about the $$$ in it though, but if you can scrounge up some scorps and get large doses of their venom you might be in for a suprise!?!


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 26, 2006)

i would assume not a lot of money in milking venom from scorps...mostly because not to many people die from scorp stings from local species..soo its not as big of a concern as lets say rattlesnakes....but maybe there could be money made thru university labs or research sites that use the venom to find cures to help fight diseases....something to look into..just think about the volume you would need to even make a profit??? and how many scorps it would take to produce that amount???


----------



## Deolok (Aug 26, 2006)

thats a valid point, you would have to suck so many scorps dry of their venom...Wow...


----------



## saddam (May 7, 2016)

Yea


Ratfinger said:


> Are people able to actually able to make money selling venom of certain scorpion species? Out of curiosity...[/QUOTYeah

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## saddam (May 7, 2016)

Deolok said:


> Ah yes, they can use a certain amount (usually a good qaunitiy) to create anti-venoms. Don't know about the $$$ in it though, but if you can scrounge up some scorps and get large doses of their venom you might be in for a suprise!?!


Yes I want to deal

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## sdsnybny (May 7, 2016)

saddam said:


> Yes I want to deal


This thread is 10 years old LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 7, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> This thread is 10 years old LOL


True, but Saddam 10 years ago (on August 27 2006, thread creation) was alive. His ghost, i tell you :-/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Scorpionluva (May 7, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> True, but Saddam 10 years ago (on August 27 2006, thread creation) was alive. His ghost, i tell you :-/


I think Elvis will respond next  :-/


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 7, 2016)

Scorpionluva said:


> I think Elvis will respond next  :-/


Actually Elvis is already on the boards, my man, disguised behind Poec54 profile. He ends always his comments with: "Can't help falling in handling" 

jok


----------



## Scorpionluva (May 7, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Actually Elvis is already on the boards, my man, disguised behind Poec54 profile. He ends always his comments with: "Can't help falling in handling"
> 
> jok


Hmmm maybe Jim Morrison will show up then even though he is the lizard king .. He can do anything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## darkness975 (May 8, 2016)

Holy 10 Year old thread Batman !

For those that might be looking at this thread now, I believe the previous comment about rattlesnakes being a larger threat than the local scorpion species is a pretty accurate one.

Doubtful that there is much money in that. Also, unless it is properly stored and what not I can't imagine scientific institutions are going to want to just acquire random vials of Venom from whoever.


----------



## saddam (May 24, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> Holy 10 Year old thread Batman !
> 
> For those that might be looking at this thread now, I believe the previous comment about rattlesnakes being a larger threat than the local scorpion species is a pretty accurate one.
> 
> Doubtful that there is much money in that. Also, unless it is properly stored and what not I can't imagine scientific institutions are going to want to just acquire random vials of Venom from whoever.


I have scorpion venom collection. And have no laboratory.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 24, 2016)

saddam said:


> I have scorpion venom collection. And have no laboratory.


In India, near you, there's nothing, maybe involving medical labs, med. technology and so forth?


----------

